# Dangers in the water and preventions



## readytogo

Coliform bacteria are naturally occurring microorganisms that are found in topsoil and surface water. Other types of coliform include fecal coliform and E. coli, which come from human and animal feces. Coliform bacteria can enter the water system through agricultural runoff into surface water sources such as streams and lakes. *Nearly 75 percent of all the freshwater used in the United States comes from these sources, according to the U.S. Geological Survey.*
Filtration alone will not remove all harmful bacteria. Carbon filters, for example, will remove organic compounds from your water, explains the Minnesota Department of Health. A reverse-osmosis system will further filter your water by passing the water through a semi-permeable membrane through the use of water pressure, according to Purification Engineering Corp. A submicron filtration system will remove microscopic-sized particles, reports Cyber Nook. However, to effectively get rid of disease-causing bacteria, you will need to use a disinfection system in combination with your filtration system such as a distillation, chlorination or ozonation water treatment device.
Filtration alone will not remove all harmful bacteria. Carbon filters, for example, will remove organic compounds from your water, explains the Minnesota Department of Health. A reverse-osmosis system will further filter your water by passing the water through a semi-permeable membrane through the use of water pressure, according to Purification Engineering Corp. A submicron filtration system will remove microscopic-sized particles, reports Cyber Nook. However, to effectively get rid of disease-causing bacteria, you will need to use a disinfection system in combination with your filtration system such as a distillation, chlorination or ozonation water treatment device.
No matter what type of water filtration system you use, water testing is the only way to know whether your water is free of total coliform, according to Iowa State University. If you are on a private well, you should test your water annually. However, if you live near a livestock operation or agricultural lands, you should test your water more frequently. This is especially important if you or a family member has reoccurring episodes of gastrointestinal distress, recommends the EPA.


----------



## hiwall

or boil your water and forget the filter


----------



## AdamM

There are many filtration device on the market that will remove coliform bacteria from the water, and many of them include carbon filtration. And because reverse osmosis involves many stages, including carbon filters, these system will remove this bacteria from the water. Not to mention that the micron size of the bacteria is significantly larger than the pore size on the membrane, to even pass through.


----------



## Sybil6

hiwall said:


> or boil your water and forget the filter


Boiling and filtration is my system and my water tests clean. Reverses osmosis isn't always a reasonable why to filter water if your short on time, in the woods, and thirsty.


----------



## RevWC

Ceramic filters remove about 80% to 99% of Bacteria. However; Viruses are to small to filter...add chorine beach at 8 drops per gallon to kill the remaining Bacteria and Viruses..


----------



## Evolon73

Boiling doesn't kill
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanobacteria

I use Pressure cooker distillation
this picture is a small scale version of what I have set up.


----------



## readytogo

Evolon73 said:


> Boiling doesn't kill
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanobacteria
> 
> I use Pressure cooker distillation
> this picture is a small scale version of what I have set up.


Is that water coming out of that thing:beercheer:,good set-up .


----------



## readytogo

Another source of information and help in water issues are your local universities sometimes they test your water for free and will advice on the proper filters to use especially if you are drinking water from a well, we get city water but I have a main house water filter for only drinking water/ice plus a active carbon filter just for our daily drinking water, bottle water for backup emergencies and bleach for extra safety if needed that so far we have never had to used.


----------



## zimmy

*Ro system*

I have an RO system installed and about the only thing I use it for is making coffee in the morning and also for filling the backup inverter batteries.

My RO system takes out just about everything including minerals which is something the body needs so I use a whole house sand filter system made by Whirlpool and sold at Lowe's. The filter has automatic back flush and has worked flawlessly for over 10 years.

One thing in favor of RO is that if you are dehydrated RO water will get into your system faster because there is nothing else in the water that the body has to process.


----------



## readytogo

*Have you check your water lately?*

Also your well water could be contaminated.
EPA reports for all states.

https://ofmpub.epa.gov/apex/safewater/f?p=136:102:::NO:RP,102::


----------



## Tweto

readytogo said:


> Also your well water could be contaminated.
> EPA reports for all states.
> 
> https://ofmpub.epa.gov/apex/safewater/f?p=136:102:::NO:RP,102::


This link is for municipal water systems, not well water. Yes, some municipalities use well water, but not all. At least where I live every one has their own independent well.


----------



## Cotton

Coliform bacteria, easy around here, don't drink down stream from the livestock. I learned that as a kid. Within 400yrds I have several springs. The best one puts out 9 gallons a minute. I've been drinking from them over 50 years.


----------



## gabbyj310

I've been looking at having a well dug on my property since I bought it.I always think of city water as going out first thing in a SHTF situation.You always need good,clean water.I have the(pool) tablets and bottles of bleach to be sure we have safe ,clean water.Also a "Big Bertha" filtration system


----------

